# It's Molly's Turn Today....



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Well Molly was booked in for her spay today.

Fasted last night from 8pm then an early rise for her this morning to be at the vets for 8.45am. She had her Pre op check with the nurse who asked if I wanted Pre op bloods , I said no, I didn't feel she warranted them being taken. 

I then left her with the nurse and she was fine, It wasn't as bad as I thought it may be, I never looked at her or made a fuss... Couldn't look at those puppy eyes!! 

The vet rang at half 11 to say that Molly had had her op, everything went well and she didn't cause them any concern. She was sitting up and he said I'd have to fight to get her back as everyone had fallen for her  

So going back at 4ish to pick her up, the nurse was happy not to go with the cone...I've got the vests at the ready!!

So all in all, a positive experience so far, I'm expecting a groggy wee soul this evening but with a good nights sleep I'm sure she'll be grand... I hope anyway!! 

xxx


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Hi Mairi, so glad it went well! It doesn't surprise me that they have all fallen for her! Hope she isn't too sore and bounces back to her normal self quickly xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh good, I am glad Molly has it over her! I can totally understand them wanting to keep her. Lovely girl. Are you off for a few days? I'm back to work tomorrow, but my mum is going to come over and watch her for us. Will be interested to hear what your vet recommends with regards to eating. We were told to keep Lola on her usual food but just feed her 1/4 of what she normally has and that way her tummy shouldn't get upset. We have had nothing but diarrhoea when she goes out to toilet..


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks girls 

I'll let you know what they say Ruth re diet.

She's to have only garden breaks for first 3 days, back for check up day 3 , then short leaded walks up until 10 days , when she'll go back for her final check up. 

It's all internal stitching which is good, I think the shaving rash might be more troublesome ... It sounds like they were going to take quite a bit off her undercarriage 

I've just been out for the Sudacrem!! 

Yes Ruth I'm off on Annual leave at the moment, have over a week left before I go back. 
I'm sure your mum will take good care of Lola 

xxx


----------



## njml (Apr 21, 2012)

Glad it went well! Ive got the vest too for Alvy's op at the end of the month xx


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Glad all went well for the lovely Molly....watch out for matts at the edges of the shaved area...I don't know why they appear there but they do!!

Did she have keyhole or conventional??


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks Nicola 

We must get that play date arranged... Once they've both had their 'bits n bobs' sorted   

xxx


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

colpa110 said:


> Glad all went well for the lovely Molly....watch out for matts at the edges of the shaved area...I don't know why they appear there but they do!!
> 
> Did she have keyhole or conventional??


Oh Colin, no more matts PLEASE :hurt:... Here was me thinking that would be one consolation of the shave 

We had the conventional spay, they don't do the keyhole...well they said they could have someone 'brought in' to do it for me ... Didn't even ask the price of that . So will see how it goes, I think keyhole Is definitely more ideal though. 

The nurse said.. " yeah we basically just remove everything from the ovaries down"!!! 

xxx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh I wish her a speedy recovery!!
Sounds all went great tho which is fantastic.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

mairi1 said:


> Oh Colin, no more matts PLEASE :hurt:... Here was me thinking that would be one consolation of the shave
> 
> We had the conventional spay, they don't do the keyhole...well they said they could have someone 'brought in' to do it for me ... Didn't even ask the price of that . So will see how it goes, I think keyhole Is definitely more ideal though.
> 
> ...


I read on another thread about Molly's coat having lots of holes 

I feared that little Molly was going to have a very high maintenance....it's the only down side to owning a CP isn't it!

Betty is at a length now where her coat is much easier to manage....shorter than I would like but not too short that i don't like how she looks....all a bit of a compromise I suppose.

You will laugh when I tell you what might latest grooming tool is ( which I only bought a lunchtime)....an Afro comb...my thinking being that if it can get through afro hair it might get through Betty's....It was only a quid so nothing ventured nothing gained!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Lol Colin I've got an Afro comb for Wilf xx

Hope the lovely Molly is ok when you pick her up I'm sure you'll both be pleased to see each other. Wishing you a chilled, quiet evening and settled night x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> Lol Colin I've got an Afro comb for Wilf xx
> 
> Hope the lovely Molly is ok when you pick her up I'm sure you'll both be pleased to see each other. Wishing you a chilled, quiet evening and settled night x


Does it work Karen...or have I wasted even more money


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Poor Molly, she will be so pleased to see you again, however much fuss the nurses and vets make of her, she is your girl.
Hope she sleeps well tonight.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Probably the cheapest grooming tool....in my box lol, works really well when the coats shorter and works well on a curlier coat, when it's longer it snags a little. But I often find myself just working my fingers through the coat so I suppose it works in a similar way x


----------



## Beth Watkins (Jun 11, 2012)

Wishing Molly a speedy recovery  I have Minnie booked in for the 14th December! Just wanted to get it over and done with now! 

Lots of get well wishes to Molly  x x


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Does it work Karen...or have I wasted even more money


The afro comb is pretty much the same as the karlie comb......it's the ONLY tool I can now use with Biscuit. It's cheap too! Am so glad that Honey has an easy coat as I'm so busy these days! x


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

So glad to hear everything went well for Molly. And not surprised they all fell for her. When Biscuit was neutered, the vet rang to tell me it had gone well and said 'he's a lovely little chap isn't he'. These dogs steal hearts!! Hope all goes well tonight. x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

can someone post a pic of the afro comb?? or is it really just the Afro pic comb that people used to wear tucked into their do?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

All the best with picking up little curly Snow White Molly baby!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ah thank you for all the good wishes 

I picked her up and she came trundling through on the lead to greet me... Easily would have jumped up given half the chance . She was very perky and sat looking out the window in the car.. Managing to let out a wee 'woof' at a passing dog 

She came home and went straight to the back door so put her on the lead and went out for a pee. She then had a big drink and has tolerated thus far a little chicken. 

She is feeling a little sorry for herself now And is giving out wee squeaks here and there whether its pain, hunger (that'll be a first!!) or general frustration and wanting to get to the wound, im not sure. She's not slept since coming home so hopefully she'll settle soon and get a good sleep tonight. 

The wound itself looks very neat with no external stitches. 
She got her microchip at the same time (this particular vet advises to wait until the spay for this) and a wee pedicure at the same time... In for a penny.... 

xxx


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

colpa110 said:


> You will laugh when I tell you what might latest grooming tool is ( which I only bought a lunchtime)....an Afro comb...my thinking being that if it can get through afro hair it might get through Betty's....It was only a quid so nothing ventured nothing gained!!


Laughing here at all the Afro Comb chat.... Do you know... I think this might turn out to be one of your best buys  

Oh I best get one too.... 

xxx


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Just got back on line, I hope little Miss Molly is doing ok xx


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Molly seeking solace from the cool kitchen tiles


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Oh bless Molly, she does look perky and so lovely in her pink vest. Glad she's doing ok.

For years I used to use an Afro comb on my own hair  before the invention of hair mousse.


----------



## njml (Apr 21, 2012)

mairi1 said:


> Thanks Nicola
> 
> We must get that play date arranged... Once they've both had their 'bits n bobs' sorted
> 
> xxx


Yeah for sure. Alvy is booked in for the 27th. As soon as he is good to go, we'll organise something. Going to try and make the next meet too.

I was just thinking, they would have made such beautiful babies together as well 

xx


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Ah bless her..you will probably find the toughest part is to stop her jumping up for the next few days...

Just tried the afro comb and actually works quite well.....you may want to invest

Hope you both have a good night, Betty and Ted ( oh and me) send our love xx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Aw little Molly... She looks great. Glad she got subcuticular sutures, Lola did too, much neater than having little stitches poking out. You both seem to be doing great. It's good that she hasn't slept yet, maybe then she will sleep all night for you! I'm proud of all our brave cockapoos! 



Ps.. I can't believe she walked out to you! Lola didn't move for about 3 hours after we got home!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

She's now zonked  think she was definitely hungry as seemed to settle following some more tea. 

Ruth I couldn't believe she walked out either, the nurse asked if I had my lead with me before she brought her through....I didn't of course, just assumed I'd be carrying her 

Yes Nicola, I've often thought that too.. Oh well... Nae chance now!!! 

Thanks Colin... And I'm off for the Afro comb tomorrow ... I agree with Karen, I'm forever running my fingers through her coat searching for matts, so this will be similar I suppose. 

xxx


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Aww, glad she is doing well. I can imagine the kitchen tiles would have been lovely and cool for her. Hope you both have an easy night x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Ah little Miss Molly, glad it all went ok and you're safe and sound at home now :hug: Bet you're relieved it's done now Mairi, hope she's feeling better soon.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Awww bless Molly in her girlie pink baby grow  she is such a sweetheart! Glad all went well, hope she is feeling better soon  xxxxxx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Just catching up on this thread...Mairi I am so pleased it has all gone so well and you and Molly seem to have taken it all in your stride 
How wonderful and reassuring that she was alert enough to walk out of the vets...just goes to show she is a tough cookie under that fluff 
I do hope you have an easy night and you both get lots of rest.
X


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ah thank you girls.... Everyone's so kind and thoughtful.

We have a lot of very lucky poos on here with such fab owners 

xxxx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Mairi - so glad to hear that Molly came through the op ok and is happily home! Hope you both sleep well tonight!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I'm so glad that little sweety is doing so well! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Molly gets more beautiful every time I see her. I am so glad she did so well.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Glad everything went well, fingers crossed for a continued smooth ride xxx


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Ohhhh . . . little Miss Molly . . she is beautiful even after an op!!! Never a bad picture of her! And that baby onsie is just toooo much!! Sooo cute!! So glad she did well, this all gives me a lot of encouragement . . 2 weeks to go for Carley, she just seems tooo small for that!! She went for a nail trim yesterday and she did weigh 12lbs. That was a shock! She does not seem that weight!! Can I please ask a question without starting a new thread? What does everybody that has 2 poos do with the other poo when the little one has a spay or neuter?? Sami is so playful and rough, What am I gonna do with him???


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I don't have two poos, but my collie was ever so gentle with Kiki when she came home - I think because she smelt funny. I shut kiki in the kitchen ans she just went to bed and slept... over the days Kiki became a lot less gentle with Inzi!!
The onesie stopped Inzi from being able to investigate the wound (which she would have liked to do...)
When I was out and at night I kept them apart, but otherwise it was fine.
My worst time was with an out of control 9 month old shnauzer pup that literally would not leave Kiki alone, she was on the lead. The shnauzer just battered her - Kiki fell into a submit pose and froze and I dragged growling thug pup off her - its owner just laughed. I explained Kiki has recently be spayed and she said 'he just wants to play' and let her dog go again - and it went for her again. I picked Kiki up at this point and it was leaping like mad to get her...


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks everyone  ... You're all so lovely.

Molly (and me!!) had a good night. 

Last night I tried her in the garden for a pee but no joy so I broke the rules ever so slightly (already!!). I took her to the bottom of the road on a short lead and she did a pee then as we walked back she promptly did a no2 In the neighbours driveway ... However I was secretly delighted that she had managed to do it . I know it should really be only garden breaks however the time and energy spent going round and round the garden would have been more than the short distance along the road (trying to convince myself here that I did the right thing!!) and she also just wanted to roll herself along the mud/grass in the garden which wouldn't have been a good look on the fresh surgical wound 

She went into her crate and slept all night and came out this morning with some bounce on her!! Here (as everyone has said) lies the biggest problem... Keeping them DOWN !!!!.. She has already been up on the sofa, bed... She's too fast to catch!! I think i need a set of reigns fir her!!She's frustrated with the vest however she would definitely be at the wound if she didn't have it on. 

She's had her breakfast and her analgesia so now having a well earned nap 

Nanci, I'm sure little Carley will get on grand, you're off work so will be able to keep an eye on Sami if he's a little over zealous. It's hard to believe looking at Molly that she's had such an extensive op... If that was us we'd be gaga for days!!  

They're resilient wee articles 

xxx


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

So glad she went through the op ok and is now recovering so quickly - Dudley came charging out of the vets when I picked him up after his neuter - I even had to catch him mid jump when I opened the back of the car!! although as I know the op is less invasive for boys I wonder if they have less anaesthetic? he did crash out for a while after getting home though. You are going to have fun trying to keep her calm this week, good luck!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Molly today... A little heavy eyed bless her


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

She is so cute I cant believe it!! You are a great nurse . . shes in her clean pretty onsie and is looking better today. Looks like an angel!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ahh thank you Nanci 

She's definitely more comfortable... It's more frustration now that will be the issue I think.

xxx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

ooooh Molly - do you think that she secretly works at looking cute?!!
She'll be fine soon, you'll see... I took Kiki out for short lead walks from 24 hours after the op, because if I took her out in the garden she didn't do anything!! As the days passed I'd take her out lots of times - just for 5 mins, or get one of the kids to walk her round the block - she enjoyed going out for these short walks and settled much better in between...


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh I'm glad you've said that about the short walks Marzi, because that's what I've been doing, ok a little less than 24 hrs post op 

However, it's a very very short walk, let's her get her vest off and get some fresh air and she settles as soon as she comes in as opposed to running around the house. 

xxx


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Molly is so baby like..you just want to mother her!! I love the way all bed ,toys etc..are all colour coordinated!


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

Aww Molly is beautiful soo pretty wish her super speedy recovery. I took Beau on very short lead walks too a couple of days after her spay, she was fine and I think it stops them from feeling a bit down after x


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

colpa110 said:


> Molly is so baby like..you just want to mother her!! I love the way all bed ,toys etc..are all colour coordinated!


Mais Oui Colin    

I'm just glad that you in particular can't see the muck that's on her little fluffy dog.... It's never far from her, especially just now 

xxx


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Kody&Beau said:


> Aww Molly is beautiful soo pretty wish her super speedy recovery. I took Beau on very short lead walks too a couple of days after her spay, she was fine and I think it stops them from feeling a bit down after x


Ah thank you.... and yes you are so right about a little fresh air.. Stops them going stir crazy.. Even if its just out for a wee sniff around 

xxx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh that picture makes me just want to pick her up and give her a gentle cuddle and a kiss!!! she is just too sweet.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

lady amanda said:


> Oh that picture makes me just want to pick her up and give her a gentle cuddle and a kiss!!! she is just too sweet.


Aww Thank you... She knows how to work the sympathy vote  

xxx


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Molly is such a little darling, hope she recovers very quickly.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Shes definatley got allll the sympathy votes!! I just washed and dried the onsies I had for Sami (he never wore them he did so well) and tried them on her (18-24 month size) and only a tiny bit large for her, but she has 2 more weeks of growing to do lol. They are colored for a boy but have little doggies on them and one of them says "Rule Breaker"! Don't think she will mind blue instead of pink. Thanks for all the tips Mairi, it really helps!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Aw lovely Molly! What a beautiful girl... Glad she is doing so well. X


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

mairi1 said:


> Mais Oui Colin
> 
> 
> xxx


Oh Mairi she does look very French much the Mademoiselle xx


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Molly looks adorable in her onesie!! Looks like you are doing a wonderful job as 'Florence' 
So pleased she is recovering well! 

(Ps don't worry all of Binky's stuff coordinates too!)


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Duckdog said:


> (Ps don't worry all of Binky's stuff coordinates too!)


Haha... I wouldn't expect anything less


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

mairi1 said:


> Haha... I wouldn't expect anything less


The trainer at puppy class said ooh I like her tag, where did you get that? I had to cough look embarrassed and say I ordered it from the USA!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I love coordination!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Bless her, I'm sure taking her down the street is fine! If you didn't have a garden you would have to take her for a little wander to do her business! Like you said, at least she didn't get all muckied up that way  And she did both so slept soundly! Bless her heart....we are such worriers! I'm hoping jasper's hernia has healed when I take him to the vets for his check up on Friday as they were talking of fixing it when he is in for his snip ouch!!!! A while off yet thank god x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks Rachael  

Hope Jasper gets on ok with his check but even if its not repaired it will only be one anaesthetic that he would be getting at some point anyway.

xxx


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

True I'm glad they will do it all together! X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Mairi . . how is Molly doing today??


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Hi Nanci, 

Molly's doing well ...thank you 
She had her 3 day post op check today and everything fine, wound healing well. 

She's far from being back to her normal self though, very subdued when indoors, lying in her bed just watching everything or sleeping... Not getting up when you leave/enter the room etc which is very unlike her. She has little skittish moments when she dashes around like a snow plough, rubbing herself along the carpet. She also every now and then has a wee jump as if something's bitten her on the bum!! 

She's eating ok and no probs with toileting etc. When she's out on walks she's full of beans... You would never think she had been taught to walk to heel  but then it's STRAIGHT back to bed. 

I've read other members posts saying it can take up to a week before they're back to somewhere near normal so just need to let it run its course. 

My mum who's also a nurse says..."oh yes, day 3 is always the worst"   

xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Yes day 3 is not good for anyone, I said that in a previous thread! Us nurses eh?


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

That sounds great! Poor little brave girl!! I only have 5 days off and am nervous this is not enough time . . will think positively that all will be as has beenwith Molly. I only work 4-6 hrs so will try to make it short days.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I didn't take time off work after Kiki's spay - as everyone else is saying, she did do a lot of sleeping the first few days - but once she was feeling better - boy was she better!


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanks . . thats encouraging! Carley is pretty tough to be so little!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Mairi I am so glad she is getting back to herself. My mom had Penny done two weeks ago. By day five we had all we could do to keep her quiet!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Perhaps this is the main difference with the keyhole procedure...I much quicker recovery time. By the time I picked Betty up from the vet she was pretty ok but by the following morning she was COMPLETELY back to her old self...although the drawback to this was keeping her from running and jumping around too much.
I'm sure little Molly will be as right as ninepence in a couple more days.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks Colin 

I was just saying today how it would have been better to have gone for the keyhole spay... So much less invasive and as you say far shorter recovery time. I'm afraid my purse dictated this decision which was probably wrong.

Anyway, although she's quiet, I know she's ok and will come into herself soon... When she's out you would never know she had had an op , it's when she's back indoors... Quick wee fly around then straight into bed. 

I've been reassured reading other people's posts though so I should hopefully see the Rascal I know reappearing soon ... 

xxx


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

"Right as ninepence" . . another great term I have never heard before!! Does that mean "good as new?". Good to hear little Molly is doing well . . good mummy!!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Aw Mairi don't worry about the surgery method. There are millions and millions of dogs spayed conventionally and do ok. Yeh it's definitely a shame they can't heal sooner but there are also potential complications with laparoscopic surgery, which could prolong recovery anyway. After how Lola has been I have been thinking how could I have made it easier or better for her, truth is that it's out of our hands. Our girls will be as good as new in no time!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Nanci said:


> "Right as ninepence" . . another great term I have never heard before!! Does that mean "good as new?". Good to hear little Molly is doing well . . good mummy!!!


Yep... That's exactly right Nanci 

xxx


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

Oooh I'm sorry I've got here so late! But so so glad Molly did so great, she is sooo lovely. She has the best mummy. Thank goodness it is all over eh. x


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Really pleased to read the lovely Molly is recovering Mairi, I reckon this time next week it will be as if it never happened :hug:


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Well ...as many people have previously said, I think day 6 (today) is the turning point for Molly. I was a little concerned this morning when I opened her crate door and she just stayed lying down looking at me, not budging. However, a friend arrived so she promptly shot out of bed as they arrived  

She's definitely more spritely, taking the first interest in her ball and has not actually slept this morning since getting up so MAJOR progress ... Hoping it will be a continued improvement from now on. Thank you for all your kind wishes. 

Looking more like normal self ... Note.. Having a well deserved break from her vest!!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Glad to hear that the bounce back has begun!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Gorgeous girl. Lola great today too. She even managed to shred a whole newspaper today.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

In humans they say it takes 6 months to get the general anaesthetic out of your system. Maybe it's a similar thing for doggies. Just a thought.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Bless hear, glad to hear she's on the mend! They are such a worry Xxx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Good news Mairi! Gorgeous pic of your gorgeous girl well and truly on the mend


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Does this girl EVER take a bad picture?? She is just the cutest thing I have ever seen! I'm so glad she has turned the corner! Great job mummy!


----------

